# Western Bee Supplies, Inc. +++



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

I ran out of jars early this year and with the biggest fair of the year coming up i was in desperate need of the same jars i carry my product in without having to pay a arm and a leg. I probably looked through at least 20 website before stumbling across this one. This was a easy to use website which took me to the exact product i wanted. I placed my order sunday and even got a call to confirm my order before lunch on monday. Best of all they managed to get me a cheaper shipping fee! Will definitely be using this company for any future online purchases.


----------



## chipperbraves (Dec 23, 2011)

This is one of the best suppliers that I have found. Even with shipping to South Carolina, they are still cheaper than any other company and even woodenware at Budget grade looks just as good and works just as good as Commercial grade anywhere else.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I found I was really in need of mite treatment Saturday afternoon. I ordered Apiguard Monday morning and when I got home tonight, my wife gave me the bucket. Now I can treat tomorrow while it is mid seventies before it gets cold as forecast in a week. When I ordered I didn't need to say I needed it in a hurry. They knew and got it to me. I am a regular customer of their woodware and find budget good enough for the girls I go out with. Pool your order and get pallet sized orders and have them shipped surface freight and pick it up yourself at your local freight terminal. You will be how surprised how reasonable the shipping is.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Vance G said:


> order and get pallet sized orders and have them shipped surface freight and pick it up yourself at your local freight terminal. You will be how surprised how reasonable the shipping is.


Exactly. Could not have said it better cut the way it is above.


----------

